# Trouble peeling vinyl for shirts



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

I just bought some mirror vinyl for shirts. I tried to peel it after cutting and it is not working. Its leaving the film and vinyl were it should be nothing but the sticky part. And its not even sticky. 

I tried to increase the needle pressure and that did not work. I even tried putting it under the heat press.

I put some other vinyl and it peeled just fine. 

I am going to take it back to were I bought it. But what is my problem. Is it bad Vinyl, or is it me


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

What is mirrow vinyl. Never heard of that.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm only familiar with mirror sign vinyl. could you have foil? for heatpressing over plastisol screenprints? not meant to plotter cut or bond directly to fabric, but just bond to the hot plastisol that is already on the fabric.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

Its mirror foil for heat transfer


----------



## KatieH (Jun 21, 2013)

I've always found that the force needed to be extremely high with mirrored vinyl - if you cut glitter, I would go a bit higher than what you use for glitter.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

I put my pressure all the way to 200. So what is the problem


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I use mirror vinyl. it's just like any other vinyl to use but stiffer.
just checking,,, you are mirror cutting yes? and cutting the dull side? and if after you've weeded the excess there's no tack on the surrounding backing that is normal. not all heat vinyl has a tacky backing.


----------

